# Documents for 190, Experience Letter From Current Employer?



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Dear Members,

I was hoping if you could clarify my confusion regarding the documents I am collecting for my Visa application (190).

For my previous jobs I have experience letters which I received at the time of leaving the company. What document do I have to submit to show (or certify) my experience at my current job?

Do I require a reference letter from my current employer?

Thanks you so much in advance.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I submitted my contract of employment....I know some people have submitted their wage slips too, I awaiting to assigned a CO, so I do have salary slips for the past year if required....


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thank you.

Any extra documents such as reference letters? ( from previous or current employers?)


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

I sent four reference letters from my previous employer, I couldn't find my contact, I have a few salary slips, but I haven't uploaded them yet...I'm going to wait, cause they can easily verify my employment from my refs by ringing the hospital were I used to work...


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply Judy&Rob!

Last question, is there a detailed list some where on this forum listing all required docs which can be used as a reference?

Thanks again!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

There is a detailed list...when you go on skillselect, press continue my application, the bit where you put your user name and password...I'm sure the other day when I was uploading docs there was a tick check list you could print out...it's the usual stuff

Birth certificate
Marriage cert
Passport 
police checks
Refs for current ,past employers
Contract of employment
Incase of my hubby divorce cert,original , translated English one
All degree /diploma cert and or relevant training docs
IELTS certificate
AHPRA CERT( my registration document to prove I'm a registered practitioner) 
can't think of anything else off the top of my head, but I do know I have seen a check list somewhere....there is something on here too,but I'm not sure where


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Just thought....

Medical
Driving licence


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Driving license! I hadn't even thought of that.

Thank you


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Yep anything that proves who you are, I uploaded our UK ones, and Australian ones...

Just to add we had a nightmare uploading...I'm .not very computer savvy, all,the files you attach have to be less than 5MB...we asked a lady at the library, reduced them all in size, some where coloured scanned copies, others black& white certified copies, just waiting for our Australian police checks to come through, and my husband has his medical next week...

I spend hours last Friday night putting up with the DIAC Website freezing...in total it took about 4 hours to send my application in!!!!!


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

oh wow! 

thanks for the heads up! Will make sure to clear my schedule before i sit down to do the uploading :/

meanwhile searching the forum plus google for the list - hoping i find it! Just want to make sure i dont miss anything...

Please may I ask you if you dont mind why did you not opt to front load your medicals? I am awaiting the response on my SS if i get an ITA i hope to front load my medicals, but most people dont do that, i was just wondering whether it does or doesnt speed up the process


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

I not sure what you mean by front load medicals?
Only got the SS invite last fri...I think they are taking my medical from last year before we came to Australia, for some reason my husband didn't need one, so it's booked next Wednesday....

We haven't got a case officer yet...I think the only outstanding docs are , Aussie police checks, hubby's medical...


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

By "front load" I mean uploading medicals before the CO is assigned.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

But then it seems to be what you are doing at the moment!


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/checklists/190-applicant-checklist.pdf


That's the check list link for you.....ahhh I understand now, yes I've uploaded of what I think is applicable...I ve just clicked on the link and it works.....


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks so much! This is a huge help!

and Good luck to you for the next steps


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Same to you....it's a minefield, but well worth it in the end 😄


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I hope its worth it !  The other thread regarding the job situation ( titled "dont land in OZ with out a job") is very demotivating ...:/


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

I would be honest, I wouldn't go to any foreign country and move my whole life without having secured a job first..... I wouldn't take the risk
There are still plenty of job opportunities....seek and ye shall find...

Or in my case ask your Angels...it has always worked for me


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

There are still many opportunities here in Australia...
But I will be honest I wouldn't uplift my life and go to a foreign country...without having secured a job first....or not unless I had enough money to survive at least 6 months....
Seek and ye shall find  
Or in my case , I ask my Angels for guidance , it's always worked for me


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Internet is playing up....lol....didn't think it posted, it's like going back 10years where Internet is concerned though !!!


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

Money to last at least 6 months!  Wow

yes I understand its a gamble, but I guess its different for everyone, I have heard success stories and I have seen people so depressed that they are moving back


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

That's just me...I would want to feel secure...
But if you have it in you too succeed you will....I got one job offers while in the uk, then found out the recruitment company had folded...and didn't tell me, they just told me to contact the hospital, who obviously had never heard of me, so it was back to the drawing board, I was devastated...
But in the end, I wanted it so much, I think if you come half hearted, you are setting. Yourself up for failure...I had never been to Australia before, nor my husband...but we took the gamble, life's too short, and so what if you go back to your home country, the way I see it, you have tried....
But I think at least ppl need to give it 18months to get a good feel of a place, for those who say I never fit in...here there...where ever...if that's the attitude , ppl will never fit in, I know I've commented on threads about this....
Basically if you want to succeed ...you will


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I love your positive attitude and I could not agree with you more.

It all depends on how hard you are willing to work. That is all.


----------

